
A type system for Tcl diagrammed - networked
https://tcl.wiki/40985#pagetoce8f2de91
======
eget
Really guys??? A graph of a hundred nodes and edges??? How could I ever have
any confidence that I was using it right? I can tell you than 99 out of a
hundred TCL programmers I know will never look at that diagram, and the
hundredth one roll their eyes and wonder why their script broke...

~~~
networked
Should this ship in Tcl 9.0, you won't have to learn it. What's neat about the
types shown in the diagram is that you could say that Tcl (byte)code _already
implicitly has them._ This comes from the research being done by two members
of the Tcl core team, DKF and KBK, in order to make it possible to compile
existing Tcl code with LLVM. The idea is that if your compiler can prove
certain variables are a certain type narrower than STRING, it can apply
optimizations to them for a major performance boost, especially to numerical
code (2x-25x).

------
fithisux
This is big.

Go tcl go!!!!

